# 1988 Circle J 2 horse slant trailer



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

There was one like this for sale locally-- I can't tell from your photos, but are there two stalls and then one little area in the front? If so, most people put hay/shavings in that front section and not a horse. I think you're meant to open the divider, put one horse ahead of it and one behind, and then use the little front area for storage that isn't in the tack room. If you take out the front divider, the front stall is larger for a bigger horse or a mare/foal.


Most two-horse slants will have the divider swing out past the door when open unless it's high-end and telescoping, but that can be problematic, too, as those telescoping ones area easy to bend/jam if a horse leans or hits them. Open it all the way up and hold it open with your left arm as you load the horse. No big deal. If your loaders are problematic and you're worried about that divider sticking out, just remove it and haul without it.


I like your little trailer! It's in great shape for its age.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Agree with SilverMaple. The trailer does look to be in great shape for its age. It looks like a 2-horse but with dividers trying to make it a 3-horse? Or sort of?
We have a 3-horse slant. My husband installed 2 boards with tie rings up against the tack room wall so we could use that front stall for hay, shavings, and whatever and secure it so there is no movement during travel. Works great!

When hauling one horse we haul in the center stall with dividers in place. Our back stall is ample for another horse. But if the space is tight I'd pull the divider out. I don't want to put any horse in a tight space. In fact, if the center space is tight I'd pull the divider and let the single horse have more space.

Congrats on the nice trailer and Happy Hauling.


----------

